# Hallmark & Chill



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Ok, I thought this would be fun to discuss.

My GF and I are romantics with old-school views on relationships. We've talked for hours about it and I believe we are on the same wavelength. When we started dating seriously and I found out how much she loved Hallmark movies, I got the HMnow app on my Smart TV and subscribed, and DVR HM movies. She was not only surprised at how I noticed her love for HM movies but that I was willing to watch them with her. I've seen several dozens now and surprisingly love them. Rest assured, my man card is firmly intact.

I wasn't really a fan before, but I have grown to love watching them with her. An evening goes like this: she comes over, I have dinner ready, we watch an HM movie and when the kiss happens, it's on for the next hour or so LOL. All of these movies follow the same story arch, but they are all fun! Ask me anything about an HM movie that was made over the past couple of years and I can tell you about it. The big plus? There is no adultery or cheating in any of these movies, something that is so hard to avoid in the "romance" category of movies today. How is cheating romance?

Anyhow, do any of you like the HM Channel or the movies? Sure, it's quaint and so passe, but we love it. We are doing a Hallmark & Chill tomorrow, it's become our thing.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Dude you got it bad. I don't think Sophia Loren circa 1955 would get me to watch a bunch of those movies. Now I really am worried for you


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Not really a hallmark fan but my gf loves sloppy love stories and movies.She watches the movie ghost about once a week it seems.When her son and I come home and hear the song unchained melody playing we just look at each other in disbelief.
And she cries at the end.
Every ****ing time.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Good for you that you can admit it !!! My wife likes those movies as well. Lifetime Network is always always the same story " The bad man did something to the good girl"
I call it the man haters network.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> I call it the man haters network.


That's sooo funny! I call it the exact same!


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i grew up under a rock... 

well, actually, i grew up in a swamp in poverty. but anyway...

i don't think i have ever actually watched a hallmark movie. until i joined the army, i had never watched more than half an episode of any TV show either though, so im probably an outlier here.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

It's sweet that you both have something you enjoy, but to me, eating gravel would be less painful to endure.

It's a bit too cheesy and fake for my tastes.

I asked Odo if he'd watch a Hallmark movie whilst snuggling and he says he'd rather put a bullet in his brain.

To each their own I guess!

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

hallmark movies are full of the sappy romantic love, right? kinda Disney? 

basically, everything that Cromer has been missing for the last decade?

i remember a time when i hated fried egg sandwiches, and mayonnaise. when i came out of the santa fe swamp after several months, damn near starving to death, all i found in the fridge was mayonnaise and eggs. i have LOVED them ever since...


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Satya said:


> ...but to me, eating gravel would be less painful to endure.


Lol!!!

Well put.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

I can handle maybe one or two Hallmark movies a year. A friend of mine looooves that channel. She's also a great cook and has me over for dinner frequently due to my husband traveling for business. So yes, I've endured...it is worth it for her authentic Thai meals.

I'm more a science fiction fan. I've tried to get her to watch "Ex Machina" to no avail. Incompatible I guess :wink2:
Glad to hear you're enjoying your chill time Cromer. Once you've exhausted your DVR, may I suggest "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies"


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Honestly, an evening of watching Hallmark movies sounds like the seventh circle of hell to me. If I told my SO I wanted to Hallmark and Chill I'm pretty sure he'd begin a systematic search of the house for the terrorists who I was obviously trying to signal him, via my Hallmark-themed secret code, were holding me hostage. Give me an all day natural disaster movie marathon on SyFy and a large bowl of popcorn with extra butter and I'm good to go.

But, I think it's very sweet, OP, that you and your girlfriend have found something romantic that you enjoy together!


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Don't Panic said:


> I'm more a science fiction fan. I've tried to get her to watch "Ex Machina" to no avail. Incompatible I guess :wink2:
> Glad to hear you're enjoying your chill time Cromer. Once you've exhausted your DVR, may I suggest "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies"


I'm all about Sci Fi and yes, I've seen it. There probably isn't a zombie movie I haven't seen! May I suggest MILFS vs Zombies? It's on Amazon Prime right now: smile2:


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Honestly, an evening of watching Hallmark movies sounds like the seventh circle of hell to me. If I told my SO I wanted to Hallmark and Chill I'm pretty sure he'd begin a systematic search of the house for the terrorists who I was obviously trying to signal him, via my Hallmark-themed secret code, were holding me hostage. Give me an all day natural disaster movie marathon on SyFy and a large bowl of popcorn with extra butter and I'm good to go.
> 
> But, I think it's very sweet, OP, that you and your girlfriend have found something romantic that you enjoy together!


She loves the "disaster movie" genre too. The HM situation is fun with her though, and I'm not afraid to admit it. She also loves Shark Week! Now there's a woman I can bond with...


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> *hallmark movies are full of the sappy romantic love, right? kinda Disney? *
> 
> basically, everything that Cromer has been missing for the last decade?
> 
> i remember a time when i hated fried egg sandwiches, and mayonnaise. when i came out of the santa fe swamp after several months, damn near starving to death, all i found in the fridge was mayonnaise and eggs. i have LOVED them ever since...


Yep, and they ALL have the same story arch. Exact same story arch. But hey, GF likes them and I think it's cute. They are all "feel good"stories and unlike the Man Hater's Channel, you don't have any man bashing or cheating in them. She's got this romantic soft spot and I can speak that language!


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cromer said:


> Ok, I thought this would be fun to discuss.
> 
> My GF and I are romantics with old-school views on relationships. We've talked for hours about it and I believe we are on the same wavelength. When we started dating seriously and I found out how much she loved Hallmark movies, I got the HMnow app on my Smart TV and subscribed, and DVR HM movies. She was not only surprised at how I noticed her love for HM movies but that I was willing to watch them with her. I've seen several dozens now and surprisingly love them. *Rest assured, my man card is firmly intact.*
> 
> ...


Interesting that you felt the need to reassure us of your masculinity.

I've never heard of the HM channel but I love movies so I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Magnesium (Jun 19, 2017)

I used to rag on those movies. Now, I rather enjoy them. I particularly enjoy the holiday HM movies. Everyone lives in a fairytale Christmas village and has fairytale problems that are solved in 1.5 hours. Lovely!

I recommended them to my sister, who has never in all of her life been able to stay awake to see the end of a movie, because she would never have to worry about missing the finale as she could assume that all ended well. She likes them now, too; at least she likes the first halves of them.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

My husband would literally blow his brains out if he had to watch that channel.

I've seen one or two movies on the Hallmark channel and they were sappy and corny beyond belief. I think it would be in your best interests to turn in your man card for this hideous violation.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> My husband would literally blow his brains out if he had to watch that channel.
> 
> I've seen one or two movies on the Hallmark channel and they were sappy and corny beyond belief. I think it would be in your best interests to turn in your man card for this hideous violation.


Ok, so I did some googling. Somebody's watching and I guarantee it ain't just womenfolk. I'd bet there are closet Hallmarkers all over these forums. At least I'm owning it!

*Hallmark Sets Network Ratings Record in November* Hallmark Sets Network Ratings Record In November | Multichannel

*The Hallmark Channel is defying every trend in media by owning Christmas* Hallmark Channel is defying every media trend owning Christmas - Business Insider

*The feel-good Hallmark Channel is booming in the age of Trump* 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...g-in-the-age-of-trump/?utm_term=.a0df7f03485a


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm passing the hat here at TAM, so that hopefully we can gather enough money for Cromer to buy a Y chromosome.


----------

